# Maltese - Tail going pink...?



## blobblob008 (Feb 28, 2010)

My 12 week old maltese's tail is losing hair and going pink? is this normal...? if not, what can i do about it?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

For a moment I thought you mean the hair is going pink. It is normal that the skin under the hair is pink.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL You got here fast from the dog forum! I was the one on the other forum that told you to join SM. So welcome to the group! You will learn a lot here for sure.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

It doesn't like anything too serious to me but the pics are a bit distorted. It looks like the hair is just getting long and is falling a certain way.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

People on this all breed dog forum said that it may be the start of matting? I don't think so because I see many malt puppies like this and I read on this forum somewhere that the tail hair will get fuller as he grows some more.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

It's hard to tell in the photos, is the tail 'inflammed-pink' or just a 'natural' pink? If it looks at all 'irritated' or inflammed I'd have a vet take a quick look.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Sometimes the "puppy" coat is very thin and before the new adult fur arises pink skin may be a prominent feature......especially on the tail. Is the puppy active and eatting a good quality food and eating well? If so its probably a coat change.........pup to adult.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i agree with Stacy. i think the tail hair is just getting long and falling a certain way. their skin is pink so if the hair falls down exposing the tail then you will see the pink skin.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

The exact thing happened to my malt before the age of 1. I actually took her to the vet for this very reason. He had no explanation and told me it was nothing. The back of her tail was exposing the pink skin and it also looked as if she was balding (just on her tail only) It didn't take too long before the tail was back to looking normal. But the hair did growback/even out with time. I would not worry about it .


----------

